# How do modelers afford to buy their trains?



## nsr

How do most of you afford to buy the expensive trains? I work for a Sheriff's office and don't make a ton of money. Any ideas it input?


----------



## concretepumper

Hmmmm..........Is your department corrupt????????? :lol_hitting: Lol........... Good luck bud. I am wanting a real high dollar Loco myself.


----------



## x_doug_x

most buy used or shop for really good deals. the prices on new stuff today is outragous


----------



## nsr

Lol tough I would.never do that I believe there are some every dept has em. Don't matter where or even if its in corrections lol guess ill just keep.dreaming


----------



## cabledawg

Tax return was the big helper this year. Otherwise I just nickle and dime it. Little stuff here and there. Sometimes it might take me a few weeks to get everything together for a project. I also plan everything in steps and try to keep it so that the layout isnt tore up for weeks on end. 

I have to do the same thing with my trucks. Unless t was a tranny swap or engine swap, everything is done in steps since I still have to be able to drive to work. When I started doing model trains, I applied the same strategy.


----------



## nsr

Well like I said yesterday wholesaletrains.com has awesome deals but they just don't want to play nice communication wise.


----------



## Big Ed

nsr said:


> How do most of you afford to buy the expensive trains? I work for a Sheriff's office and don't make a ton of money. Any ideas it input?



I go along with X doug X answer.

I picked up around $3000 bucks worth of N scale for an old single shot 22 Springfield rifle from 1938 and a shotgun from 1948. (worth around 3 or 4 hundred)
My Nephew was moving and didn't have the room for them.

He collects guns. He was happy and I was too.

Some shop for broken stuff and fix them.
Some people think their stuff is garbage and all it takes is a simple fix.

Like I say I am always one to steal a deal.

Read and look at this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6308

For the right price , I could have gotten a lot of nice stuff.

You got to hunt for good deals.


----------



## 402drvr

I got ebay on my iphone (probably means I buy more) but I look for good deals when I get bored. I had been lookingfor a bunch of 40 foot ballast hoopers in CSX orange. They are no longer in production. I ended up with about thriteen of them for about $120.00 through various ebay purchases.

Wife lets me keep some of my backdrop profits too so that helps.


----------



## x_doug_x

i find my good deals on craigslist, granted i travel 2 hours sometimes to buy stuff. i picked up a bachmann north star express passenger set. it was a limited edition set in g guage that's awesome detail for 25 bucks. it's got the brass handrails, metal valve rods and lots and lots of detail. i really like it.

this is the same set but not mine, i have no seen my set for sale complete anywhere on the internet since i bought mine. i'd like to know what it's going for when it is up. it's got me curious
http://www.thortrains.net/shows/Ocean05c.html


----------



## NIMT

I restarted back in the hobby in 1998 after playing around in the world of drag racing. Wife said new kid cars gone!!! She's now an EX but I stayed in the trains. I started out with a cheap set and then got little stuff here and there. I did DCC installs for a hobby shop and ended up getting some of my high end things in trade for work!
The newbies and Kids want it all right now,and I fully undersatand that desire (I was there once), The high end toys and the super cool this and that will come along and all that little stuff along the way just adds up!
Hang around here long enough and chat enough and you'll always find a deal from someone around here!
My first train set cost me $75 on sale, Now I'm into model trains for more than I paid for my Land, House, 2 trucks and 3 dogs!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Big Ed brought up a good point tradeing is another great way to get things!


----------



## x_doug_x

NIMT.COM said:


> I restarted back in the hobby in 1998 after playing around in the world of drag racing. Wife said new kid cars gone!!! She's now an EX but I stayed in the trains. I started out with a cheap set and then got little stuff here and there. I did DCC installs for a hobby shop and ended up getting some of my high end things in trade for work!
> The newbies and Kids want it all right now,and I fully undersatand that desire (I was there once), The high end toys and the super cool this and that will come along and all that little stuff along the way just adds up!
> Hang around here long enough and chat enough and you'll always find a deal from someone around here!
> My first train set cost me $75 on sale, Now I'm into model trains for more than I paid for my Land, House, 2 trucks and 3 dogs!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Big Ed brought up a good point tradeing is another great way to get things!



holy crap, and i thought i was bad... lol

this is sort of a threadjack, but what kinda car did you drag race? i am building my own cars now, "just quick streetcars" no drag cars or anything fast, i'm single atm. i don't really have to worry about children or wives. lol


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto to many comments above ...

I enjoy the "hunt" to find and buy old, junker trains cheaply, and then invest some t.l.c. (and a few extra bucks for parts) to fix 'em up all smooth and pretty!

My cash outlay adds up (though I'm afraid to tally it all), but I suspect the value of my fixed / restored trains is worth a lot more than the tally of my actual cost.

TJ


----------



## x_doug_x

tjcruiser said:


> Ditto to many comments above ...
> 
> I enjoy the "hunt" to find and buy old, junker trains cheaply, and then invest some t.l.c. (and a few extra bucks for parts) to fix 'em up all smooth and pretty!
> 
> My cash outlay adds up (though I'm afraid to tally it all), but I suspect the value of my fixed / restored trains is worth a lot more than the tally of my actual cost.
> 
> TJ


x2, i also like buying broken stuff and fixing it, i've always liked tinkering with stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser

One other thought, and this is a relatively new path for me ...

I enjoy prewar Lionel locos. But even the "junkers" one of many loco models can still fetch a pretty penny on ebay. However, ebay will often have shells only (without motor) lists, and (separately) motors listed (without shells). I've begun to buy a few shells and motors for my Lionel Jr models individually ... and rather cheaply ... certainly cheaper than the comparable sum of the mated two.

The end results remain to be seen ... I'm still in the "project" phase on these. And, one needs to be careful in doing this, making sure that you understand what parts are needed to fit/mate properly with other parts. I'm hopeful, though, that my end result will yield some nice looking restored locos build strictly "on the cheap".

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

I only own maybe 4 locomotives that I consider expensive. The other 20 locos I have are mostly of the cheaper quality variety. I buy new locos for roughly $40, with DCC.

The way I see it, if the cheap one doesn't last, well I only spent $40. If it does last, well I still only spent $40!

Chad


----------



## shaygetz

I give a home to other's castoffs...just call me the king of the Island of Unwanted Toys...










A dumpster save...with track and cars...


----------



## x_doug_x

shaygetz said:


> I give a home to other's castoffs...just call me the king of the Island of Unwanted Toys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dumpster save...with track and cars...




just curious, how did you find this in the dumpster?


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well if you mean like brass forget it. i am in highschool and working to get a summer job so relatively no income. Most of my engines I get from ebay and trainshows and ocasionally off here. I get most of my rolling stock from ebay and my local hobby shop.

Now I was more than willing to splurge over my budget for the locos he was offering to sell and was willing to split the collection up for me but a misteirious stranger came out of nowhere and offered him 5K well over my budget. Its strange because he said he had no clue what they were worth and i had offered him very reasonable prices for the engines I wanted and Ed was offering quite a bit for the whole collection "2K" and he still declined and refused to sell so it makes you wonder if he really is selling them with no clue of their value or if he is just trying to find out what he could get for them. Either way its back to patrolling Ebay for the engines I want.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6308

Who knows maybe I will get lucky and the guy who is buying the collection from him will split it up and resell it on ebay. Wouldn't that be quite a thing?


----------



## x_doug_x

to be honest, i don't mean to threadjack again, but i think that guy selling that collection was a scam.


----------



## gc53dfgc

shaygetz said:


> I give a home to other's castoffs...just call me the king of the Island of Unwanted Toys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dumpster save...with track and cars...


Why on earth would some one throw that away? I think I might just start dumpster diving if I can find that nice of an engine.:laugh: Any tips on good dumpsters in Ohio?:laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc

x_doug_x said:


> to be honest, i don't mean to threadjack again, but i think that guy selling that collection was a scam.


what makes you think so? The fact that he had so many nice and good engines? Or the fact that every price Ed suggested and what I offered was constantly countered with something else of a higher price?


----------



## jzrouterman

nsr said:


> How do most of you afford to buy the expensive trains? I work for a Sheriff's office and don't make a ton of money. Any ideas it input?


Basically, a little bit here and a little bit there. I begin with a basic plan of what I want and then I do a lot of window shopping at a couple of online sites and at a hobbyshop that's 20 miles from here and try to find the best deal. 

Routerman


----------



## x_doug_x

gc53dfgc said:


> what makes you think so? The fact that he had so many nice and good engines? Or the fact that every price Ed suggested and what I offered was constantly countered with something else of a higher price?



just a gut feeling.


----------



## shaygetz

x_doug_x said:


> just curious, how did you find this in the dumpster?


In this case, it was more interception than recovery, they were in the box on the way to the dumpster when offered to me. I should be more clearer on that, several of my finds were on their way vs. actually in the dumpster, I just happened to be at the right place at the right time. My one true recovery was a large lot of R/C aircraft parts that included 3 engines, 2 NIB. I just happened to catch the glow plug of the used engine out of the corner of my eye on that one.


----------



## Reckers

NSR, perhaps the best approach would be to first consider what you want. In other words, what size you have room for, and what era interests you. Those, in turn, suggest how to approach the problem.

For example: the two most popular sizes are O and HO. That means the greatest volume of used equipment available is in those sizes. That makes junk-shop searching easier, so you might pick the one of those two you like best and focus on searching for it. The same goes for Craigslist and ebay, and used equipment at train shows. I run S scale, which has far fewer users, but a lot of those users focus on the newest, shiniest toys. I prefer the post-war, 1940-1960 stuff and go for the low end items instead of the rare pieces or larger locomotives. It's just as satisfying to restore a 1953 Atlantic Steamer and run it ($25-$30 on ebay?) as to buy a new, off-the-shelf locomotive for $300. It's all about what satisfies you, not what other people think about your collection.

Best wishes,


----------



## x_doug_x

shaygetz said:


> In this case, it was more interception than recovery, they were in the box on the way to the dumpster when offered to me. I should be more clearer on that, several of my finds were on their way vs. actually in the dumpster, I just happened to be at the right place at the right time. My one true recovery was a large lot of R/C aircraft parts that included 3 engines, 2 NIB. I just happened to catch the glow plug of the used engine out of the corner of my eye on that one.


well, i have pulled boxes of stuff out of the dumpster before that were reachable. i've never really seen anything really good thrown away. i wouldn't go digging for anything, but if i did see a really nice lionel train set in the dumpster i'd prob. get broom handle or something and find a way to get it out lol


----------



## NIMT

I have found many a treasure over the years in the dumpster.:thumbsup:
It sounds like shaygetz is just better at it then most of us!
Divine intervention or he's just blessed with a keen eye!


----------



## Big Ed

gc53dfgc said:


> Well if you mean like brass forget it. i am in highschool and working to get a summer job so relatively no income. Most of my engines I get from ebay and trainshows and ocasionally off here. I get most of my rolling stock from ebay and my local hobby shop.
> 
> Now I was more than willing to splurge over my budget for the locos he was offering to sell and was willing to split the collection up for me but a misteirious stranger came out of nowhere and offered him 5K well over my budget. Its strange because he said he had no clue what they were worth and i had offered him very reasonable prices for the engines I wanted and Ed was offering quite a bit for the whole collection "2K" and he still declined and refused to sell so it makes you wonder if he really is selling them with no clue of their value or if he is just trying to find out what he could get for them. Either way its back to patrolling Ebay for the engines I want.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6308
> 
> Who knows maybe I will get lucky and the guy who is buying the collection from him will split it up and resell it on ebay. Wouldn't that be quite a thing?



If you go back and read my post to him you should see that I threw out the $2000 price I did not offer that.
I am careful about the way I word things.

If he truly was selling that I would have paid a bit more.

And he has not come back and comment either way.

He was just picking brains for a price on what they were worth.

X Doug X he would not have been able to scam me.
He is only 15 mins from me I would have seen him face to face.....or train to face.
Want to take bets we won't hear from him again?


----------



## gc53dfgc

big ed said:


> If you go back and read my post to him you should see that I threw out the $2000 price I did not offer that.
> I am careful about the way I word things.
> 
> If he truly was selling that I would have paid a bit more.
> 
> And he has not come back and comment either way.
> 
> He was just picking brains for a price on what they were worth.
> 
> X Doug X he would not have been able to scam me.
> He is only 15 mins from me I would have seen him face to face.....or train to face.
> Want to take bets we won't hear from him again?


Okay Ed my bad. I will try not to let it happen again.:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz

NIMT.COM said:


> It sounds like shaygetz is just better at it then most of us!


It does seem like I come upon stuff like that a bit more than your average Joe...maybe it's my Oliver Twist like _"Please sir, may I have some more?" _demeanor...

This one came from a police evidence locker toss...


----------



## Big Ed

shaygetz said:


> It does seem like I come upon stuff like that a bit more than your average Joe...maybe it's my Oliver Twist like _"Please sir, may I have some more?" _demeanor...



You have the "POWER".


----------



## NIMT

I think he's been chatting it up with the Guy up top!!!
Getting the inside track!


----------



## modeltrainhead

its one word EEEEEEEEBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY


eBay for short


----------



## shaygetz

NIMT.COM said:


> I think he's been chatting it up with the Guy up top!!!
> Getting the inside track!


Hafta admit...I've gotten some box lots for peanuts that would have your average modeler curled up in a corner, sucking their thumb and sobbing like a schoolgirl, where that can be the only explanation for them...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mit

Most of mine have come from yard sales, friends finding stuff in basements and attics and clearance sales at the stores, then i just find photos of the stuff i want to make them into and go from there. Try to find old Detroit to Mackinac cars and locos these days! Gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## sstlaure

From a good job....where else? I put myself through my Bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering degree, then a Master's degree once I was employed, now I've got disposable income to play with. (When the wife let's me)

I don't see model railroading being any more expensive than say smoking cigarettes or going out to the bar. (Those suckers are $6-7/pack here in MI - if you assume 15 packs/month - that's $105/month or $1260/year - plenty to get lots of train stuff if you shop for good deals.)

Make it a priority in what you spend your money on.


----------



## Guest

First thing I'd ask myself is if you really need the expensive stuff to enjoy the hobby.

Second thing is I'd like to find the engineer responsible for all the problems I've had with my Jeep and tell his employer he's overapid


----------



## sstlaure

kretinus said:


> First thing I'd ask myself is if you really need the expensive stuff to enjoy the hobby.
> 
> Second thing is I'd like to find the engineer responsible for all the problems I've had with my Jeep and tell his employer he's overapid


Sorry....I'm a Ford man.:laugh:


----------



## Guest

So was I, till they made an engine that blew plugs out on a regular basis 

But Heli Coil liked them


----------



## Guest

Actually I'd probably have bought another effy, but they just got too damn ugly. That and they're just too dang big to go puttin through the Superior on the forest roads without rippin up everything. Thread hijack over...


----------



## Lionel675

*Plenty of cheap, decent quality older stuff available.*

Look on Ebay. The older Lionel Atlantic's and 2-4-2's are pretty cheap, and as long as you're not buying some of the notoriously flawed "Scout" engines, they can be very good runners. Some of the 70's and 80's die cast steam engines are reliable and American made, but don't have a high collector value. It seems that most engines with only 4 drivers are not highly valued. I have a 675 Pacific I got on ebay for $75.00 and a 2026 Prairie engine that I paid about $45 for. They both needed a little work, but the great thing about postwar is that you can get still get just about any part for them. If you're into diesel, there are some Lionel modern era RS3's that can be gotten pretty cheaply.


----------



## Ghio Heavy Rail

i just sold one of my kids. they bring a lot these days


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I am spending my kid's inheritance for my trains, they can sell them when I'm gone.


----------



## Robes

I only got into model trains a few months ago. I have a friend who is a "garage sale junky". I asked if she ever sees model train stuff. All the time she says. Then she points to a display shelf that is 10 feet long and there sits some really nice HO trains. She is my conduit now. She calls me from garage sales and tells me what they have and if I am interested. I don't even need to leave the property! Picked up 150 feet of Atlas track the other day for $12. They threw in a brand new transformer too.


----------



## raleets

My question is where do you find garage sales going on during the winter in Michigan????
I live in Flint, and there sure as heck aren't any around here until it warms up a bunch.
Please enlighten me.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Robes

No idea Bob. That is why I went to this gal. She is an antique dealer and she finds them....

I am WNW of you on the other side of the mit, north of GR.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, they're selling the whole garage in the winter, heat and all!


----------



## gc53dfgc

Ghio Heavy Rail said:


> i just sold one of my kids. they bring a lot these days


Oh you sold one of your kids...WAIT you sold one of your kids!?

Sorry that was just so perfectly done. favorite part was "They bring a lot these days." Cracked me up. Well I got my one laugh of the day.:laugh:<see my laugh?


----------



## Simplexbike123

Hi all. I for one, buy the cheaper stuff like Marx. I do own one almost complete prewar 225E with nice cars, but got the engine and tender from my daughter for Fathers' Day some years back. Bought cars for it (not cheap by any means) one at a time, and now the train other than finding a nice caboose, is complete.

However, had I not gotten that engine, I would have, as I have done in the recent past, bought mostly Marx and HO. I used to laugh at my friends as a kid because they had Marx and I had Lionel. Kind of like when I used to laugh at their Muntz tv when my dad had a GE. Well, guess who had the most trouble with their Lionel and the GE tv? You guess it. Me. It may be just me, but when I was a kid, I couldn't kill those Marx engines, no matter what I did to them. One of my Lionels, with the same abuse, fried an armature.

Used to think it was neat to run Marx motors by themselves as fast as they would go. Even off the table. 

Marx has character, and has some very nice metal cars and nice plastic too. I just never realized it way back when I was young. 

The key here is to build a nice layout, being as inventive as possible to keep costs down, and buy what you like, not what you feel you have to buy. The idea is to have fun running whatever you have.

Same goes for HO. Never used to like that, but have bought some and plan to buy a lot more. Will mix it on my layout as some do with 'O' and Standard Gauge.

Did buy my first MTH item. A signal bridge, and down the line would like some more Lionel accessories, but for now, the prewar, Marx; and HO will get me started. 

I marvel too when I see some of the stuff these guys have. However, "a man's got to know his limitations".

Sorry all for the above book. 

Jack


----------



## Simplexbike123




----------



## NIMT

I gave up trying to find the really hard ones and just roll my own.
Yea more detail and paint going on tomorrow.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is a pretty cool tanker, but I'm guessing many layouts would have a problem with it!


----------



## rthornton

Nice looking but I don't think it would work on my layout. Good job building it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Cool looking tanker! I'd like to see that thing set up on a 15" radius turn!

Very creative!

TJ


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment

Sean...I hope that thing is articulating!

Chad


----------



## Mouse

Personally, I set aside a little bit of money from each pay check. Weather it be 10 dollars or 100 dollars, I put it into a "holding spot" which is generally a shoe box lol! until I have enough for what I want. Also, my local train shop gives you credit with every purchase which helps out alot. Basically for a certain amoutn spent, you get a card stamped which can be used on your next visit. Or, you can keep them until you have a nice amount, and basically get something for nothing! (though i know ive paid for it in the long run).

Then theres that 1 time a year I look forward to, and thats when my Tax return shows up! This year, I plan to purchase a Digitrax DCC System to replace the EZ Command DCC System that will then be giving to my fiancee's step father. Works out for both of us nicely. MB Klein, aka ModelTrainStuff has good pricing on them and 95% sure thats where ill be buying from.

*Next part is off topic sorta*

I have 6 locomotives in total currently. 2 Athearn Genesis SD70ACe's w / sound, 2 Athearn GP38-2's that I installed Digitrax decoders in and finally, 2 Athearn C44-9w's which also have Digitrax decoders.

Rolling stock, I have 9 Athearn Husky Stack well cars (containers from Athearn also), and just a few mixed freight cars from various manufactures.

Dont have a dedicated layout yet as I dont currently "live" with my fiancee yet =) kind of old school ya know! And I didnt want to build something I would need to take apart. But come Sept; you can bet that a layout will come to fruition.

With all that said, I dont have really that much money invested "YET".


----------



## Jamie23

Work full time and buy the pieces one at a time. Build the layout over months, even years


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Retire and buy them two at a time.


----------



## gc53dfgc

NIMT.COM said:


> I gave up trying to find the really hard ones and just roll my own.
> Yea more detail and paint going on tomorrow.
> View attachment 7679


Trying to counter choo choo/Greg's mini trains are we. At last the balance in the force is comming around.:laugh:


----------



## Xnats

Volunteer for all the overtime available. Then buy 3 or more, at a time so you get your money's worth with shipping


----------



## tjcruiser

gc53dfgc said:


> Trying to counter choo choo/Greg's mini trains are we. At last the balance in the force is comming around.:laugh:


I got a chuckle out of that one, GC!

TJ


----------



## BraytoChicago

*Train shows*

Last weekend I went to my first Great Midwest Train Show in Wheaton, IL. It was awesome and there were lots of bargains. I bought a bunch of stuff from people just selling what they had in their basements. I can't wait to go again next month and will be very hesitant to pay full price for anything again.


----------



## tooter

gc53dfgc said:


> Trying to counter choo choo/Greg's mini trains are we. At last the balance in the force is comming around.:laugh:


It's good that sean can keep our galaxy from collapsing into a choo choo black hole.


----------



## gc53dfgc

BraytoChicago said:


> Last weekend I went to my first Great Midwest Train Show in Wheaton, IL. It was awesome and there were lots of bargains. I bought a bunch of stuff from people just selling what they had in their basements. I can't wait to go again next month and will be very hesitant to pay full price for anything again.


I see you have been infected as well with not wanting to pay the incredably high prices on trains these days with sound and what not. I got out a whalters magazine from when DCC was just beggining and the nicest trains were selling for $50-80 dollars. Now if you want a nice train with sound and good detailling it will cost you at least $200 and if you want a simple DC only engine which is getting harder and harder to find these days not that I car sell for close to $100+ for really good detail.Also the rolling stock has gotten more expensive as well. I got 4 coal cars at a train show last year for around 35 dollars and walthers regular line not gold a Pacif Fruit Express boxcar nothing special but I am getting a craveing for there style for some reason is selling for $30 dollars for just one car. guess I will just have to save up for a bit.


----------



## shaygetz

Aside from dumpster diving and police evidence locker castaways, I also accept my locomotives in less than stellar condition...makes for really good deals...

...start with this...










...end up with this with some patience and a big dang box of tools...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

And some spare parts I reckon.


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> And some spare parts I reckon.


Yes...I did have to make do with an odd crankpin and bushing---the brass ones on the forward engine. Fit like a charm with a little filing, the rest was just a bit of straightening and realigning, peppered with a vocabulary I thought I had forgotten years ago...sigh...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How does a loco end up in that shape?


----------



## shaygetz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How does a loco end up in that shape?


It took a header off of its previous owner's layout...

Amazingly, the cosmetics suffered little damage, the bulk of the damage was in the drive...like it landed benchwork with its drive as it was going down.


----------



## flyboy2610

Train shows, good LHS sales, and some good online bargains.
I went to the train show yesterday, and got 3 AccuRail box car kits, different road numbers, all in a box with foam dividers. Cost? $14. I got a bunch of nice roling stock, all of it has knuckle couplers, and I didn't pay over $7 for the most expensive one. Got a NIB IHC 2-6-0 Mogul for the Rock Island for $50.
So deals can be had, it just takes some looking.
One place you don't want to skimp is the wood you use for your benchwork. Get good, straight wood, and build good benchwork. Otherwise, you will never have good results running your layout.


----------



## GG1Fan

My advice:
Rome was not built in a day, and neither should your layout/loco/rolling stock collection.

If you nurture this, it can be a lifetime hobby.

1) I started small. A starter kit with small engine, transformer and track layout that could fit on the dinning room table.

2) Add bit by bit. Christmas is a great time to treat yourself. One new loco, or model, or rolling stock per year...it adds up.

3) I acquired a major portion of my collection used. There was a family near me that was moving to California and could not take their trains. For a 'decent' price, I was able to get track, 10 locos, bridge, turntable and roundhouse, and a lot of models. Used is the way to go to get lots of good deals.

4) Get to know the owner of your local hobby store. That's where the tip on the family moving to California came from.

5) Forums like this! Deals pop up. If you don't see what you want, ask. Be friendly and helpful. People like to know that their material is going to 'a good home' and will sell for less if they regard you as a 'good guy'.

6) Join a local club. There are always people there who are willing to trade, swap, or donate stuff.

Good luck


----------



## myst7427

Be a young and single with a good paying job with nothing to do on your weekends. But seriously, I bought 11 UP coal cars on Ebay for dirt cheap. There were two other auctions with another 8 car which I lost, unfortunately. Somebody outbid me with a few seconds left on auction. I even asked the seller if I could offer more to get cars after the auction ended. I also got a brand-new locomotive for about $40 less than the Walthers catalog price. You can also buy huge lots of track, mostly Atlas, on Ebay for cheap. I have a box of track I purchased from Ebay. Its a mix of straight, curved, turnouts, etc. It would have probably cost 10x's more if purchased new.


----------



## zzlentz

And build your own buildings. Styrophoam,cereal boxes and plastercloth.
You would be surprised what can be done with a 2 dollar Birdhouse craft kit from Walmart.
I'm turning one into my trolley station.


----------



## jbsmith966

Train shows/swap meets are a great way to find inexpensive used rolling stock.
And not just rolling stock and locos,,just about everything else too.
Also good for finding hard to find out of production stuff.

I am lucky enough to have a few Almost LHS that sell used rolling stock, at an average of $5 per unit,,some a bit higher some a bit lower.

Used Loco prices are all over the map. 
At a recent train show i bought a brand new, still factory sealed, Athearn Dash9 for $50. 
The interesting bit is that it was cheaper than some of the USED locos that were being sold there at the show.

Try online model sites like modeltrainstuff for example, their prices are usually very tough to beat. There are other good online sites too.

Once in a while you can get lucky with garage sales or estate sales.

It is RARE i ever pay MSRP or full retail for anything.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've found sites like www.modeltrainstuff.com frequently beats the prices on eBay, even comparing used to new.


----------



## T-Man

If you spend thirty years in the hobby you are bound to collect,fix,or make a few things.
It's more of a time thing than monetary. You can't overspend it's what you can afford. All you nedd is track,transformer, and engine to start.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

I just got raise at work. I'm gonna take that as i sign to go on a online shopping spree


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm spending my kid's inheritance.


----------



## nsr

Lol no big deal


----------



## tooter

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've found sites like www.modeltrainstuff.com frequently beats the prices on eBay, even comparing used to new.


They're one of my favorite sellers! :thumbsup:

Their regular prices are reasonable and their sale prices are super!

Greg


----------



## cabledawg

Join the military. This works two ways; first you get to live in military housing. Think Section 8 housing, only worse. But its free. Next is that my income is so far below the poverty level that I get almost a third of my annual income back in tax returns. Wont be like that for long, but its been nice so far. :thumbsup:

So to run through this again: join the military, live in a free house, and blow your tax return on train stuff. Got it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Plan B is to become an aerospace consultant for 20 years or so and sock away a nice retirement, then start spending in when you retire.


----------



## Xnats

I found the *Stupid Act* works pretty well and when caught! *This Old Thing*, works all the time. The wife might know better but it stops the snooping in the tracks. She knows, she spends more then me Because I told her so:laugh: Wives hate when you use their lines on them :laugh:


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

Invest in CN stock. Nothing but net!


----------



## trollolol

There are many ways to make money very fast.

1) Work as a stripper at a club.
2) Run an online porn business.
3) Sue a company over some stupid reason (Like the lady that sued McDonald because her coffee was hot)
4) Beg for money
There are many, many other ways to get some money. Hope this helps!

On a serious note though, thanks for keeping the streets safe nsr


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

trollolol said:


> There are many ways to make money very fast.
> 
> 1) Work as a stripper at a club.
> 2) Run an online porn business.
> 3) Sue a company over some stupid reason (Like the lady that sued McDonald because her coffee was hot)
> 4) Beg for money
> There are many, many other ways to get some money. Hope this helps!
> 
> On a serious note though, thanks for keeping the streets safe nsr


There was actually a lady in Toronto who was making 100,000 a year pan handling.


----------



## trollolol

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> There was actually a lady in Toronto who was making 100,000 a year pan handling.


She Single?


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

More then likely. lol


----------



## flyboy2610

Canadian Car Knocker said:


> There was actually a lady in Toronto who was making 100,000 a year pan handling.


Some of those people make a whole lot more than some of us do!


----------



## trollolol

Man, I think i'm in the wrong line of work then lol


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker

We don't have any pan hanlder's were I'm from. Population is only 60 and half work for Manitoba Hydro the other half work for CN Rail or CP Rail lol.


----------

